# Router Table Height



## Bill Luffman (Oct 28, 2004)

Hello,

I am planning a design for a Router Table. I have some sort of an idea in my head for the design. As a matter of fact I have thousands of ideas in my head for different things. If anyone has any idea how to hook a brain to a printer to print those ideas, I'd be very appreciative. Seriously though, I'd be very interested in hearing what is the best height for a Router Table. I've heard that elbow height is good and I've also heard that 3" below the elbow is good. I'm hoping someone here can shed some light on this for me. Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.

Bill


----------



## Exboss (Sep 24, 2004)

*Brain connection*



Bill Luffman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning a design for a Router Table. I have some sort of an idea in my head for the design. As a matter of fact I have thousands of ideas in my head for different things. If anyone has any idea how to hook a brain to a printer to print those ideas, I'd be very appreciative. Seriously though, I'd be very interested in hearing what is the best height for a Router Table. I've heard that elbow height is good and I've also heard that 3" below the elbow is good. I'm hoping someone here can shed some light on this for me. Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill,

Welcome to the Forum. The normal height of a router table is around belly button high. You should mock up a table top and see what is comfortable for you and build it.

The other part of your question about connecting a brain to a printer, I'm no doctor but, follow this idea:

Place your cursor at the top of the item you want printed and while holding down the left mouse button, drag and highlight the desired text.

Go up to Edit and select copy.

Go to Word or whatever word processor you have and go to Edit and select Paste. Viola', your text will jump on the blank page. Until you shut down the computer or highlight something else you will end up with your pasted item every time paste is selected.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Glenn (Exboss)


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bill,

Think about the work you are going to be doing. If it is mainly small stuff, I like things a little higher, so I feel closer to the work, more control, etc.

If you are doing a lot of big stuff, it might be better to be a little lower than average, to line up with existing cabinets, sawhorses, or other handy items that can serve as stock supports or an outfeed table.

Like everything else, personal preference is a big factor. The only good thing, if you find the table a little low after you build it, you can build a handy riser platform to set it on......

Good luck, and make sure you post a picture when you are done.

As to your other question about getting what's in your brain out on paper, I cannot provide any help. I usually end up accidentally dumping my ideas into the "recycle bin" instead of sending them out to the printer....


----------



## Bill Luffman (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for the thoughts. I will mock one up first and try it out. But you have given me a good idea. Maybe what I'll do is make one about 6 inches higher than the router and then make a base to put it on. That way I can make the base to function as an extra table or a stepping stool or something. This is why I posted here. Take the thoughts of a few people and VOILA! you have an excellent idea.

Thanks again
Bill


----------

